# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nebil Çika

## Albo

*Mentarët dhe rrethi shoqëror*

Nebil ÇIKA, 

Nga fakti që në Shqipëri s'ka një grumbull mentarësh ku pjestarët të kenë të gjithë, pamje të përbashkëta, një kuptim të përbashkët përballë problemeve të mëdha të kombit tonë, mbi të Ardhmen dhe mbi qëllimet për t'u ndjekur, s'ka, pra, ide të caktuara rreth të cilave të jenë mbledhur turma njerëzish, s'ka domethëne ide udhëheqëse që të jenë si parime drejtonjëse, nga ky fakt rrjedh anarkia e opinioneve që na turbullon jetën kombtare dhe e bën njerinë të mos dijë nga t'ia mbajë. Ç'po bëjnë mentarët tanë e pse nuk i përvishen punës për t'i bërë ballë kësaj gjendjeje themelisht shqetësonjëse? 
Në njëmendësi (realitet) drejtonjësit e vërtetë të një Kombi janë jo administratorët dhe burokratët anonimë, por mendimet dhe besimet (croyances = credenze) që ka ai komb, domethënë janë mentarët që prodhojnë: poetët, oratorët, shkrimtarët, etj. Këta kanë jo autoritetin e xhandarit, jo fuqinë brutale, por ndikimin (influencën) e vazhdueshëm pjellor mbi shpirtërat. Mentarët tanë po i shmangen këtij misioni të lartë të drejtimit. Pse vallë?
Para se t'i përgjigjemi pyetjes, duhet të caktojmë se kujt i themi mentar. Ky është një njeri që punon me idetë dhe mbi idetë (shkencore, letrare, filozofike, etj.), të cilat i grumbullon në arsyetime duke i lidhur me njëra-tjetrën dhe nxjerr prej tyre ide të reja, dhe prozonon, më së fundi, në fushat e veprimtarisë së tij, shikime të përgjithshme dhe hipoteza. Pas këtij kuptimi të përcaktuar, njeriu mund të jetë një inxhinier, një letrar, një piktor shumë i mirë dhe i shkëlqyer në mjeshtrinë e tij, pa qenë mentar, domethënë pa qënë i aftë të deduktojë (të nxjerrë si përfundim) kuptime esenciale nga puna e tij; në këtë rast inxhinieri, letrari ose piktori i ngjajnë një punëtori të krahut, bie fjala një që bën mobilje, i cili mund të jetë i përsosur në punën e tij pa qenë i zoti të deduktojë nga veprimraria e tij ligjet e përgjithshme të gjeometrisë dhe të estetikes sipas të cilave kryhet puna e tij. Por ka dhe me: një inxhinier, një piktor, një letrar, sado i shkëlqyer qoftë, nuk është me doemos në gjendje të ketë një ide koherente dhe jetike mbi Gjithësinë (Univers); ngjan shpesh që të jetë i penguar nga ndonjë mungesë. Lasgush Poradeci, për shembull, është një poet sigurisht i famshëm: nga vepra e tij a mund të nxjerrim përfundime të përgjithshme mbi jetën njerëzore dhe mbi shoqërinë?
Por ka edhe një kategori tjetër mentarësh. Këta kërkojnë, n'emër të funksionit të tyre, të sundojnë tërësinë e ndërgjegjes mentare të vendit të tyre ose të botës: artistët, siç është një Platon, një Goethe, një Mazzini, një, Beethoven, një Shën Pal, një Hegel, etj. Për pasojë, kur mentarët merren me politikë dhe shfaqin mendime mbi nevojat më praktike dhe urgjente të shoqërisë, është e natyrshme që arsyet e tyre t'i nxjerrin nga tërësia e mendimeve shkencore dhe filozofike të kohës së tyre. Në këtë kuptim të dytë, mentari ka një vegël dhe një armë. Vegla është mendimi i tij dhe metoda e punës së tij, që i japin mundësi të ndriçojë ndërgjegjen e njeriut. Arma e tij është fuqia që ka për të mbrojtur idenë e tij mbi jetën kundra forcave dhe mbëhive (necessiteteve) të saj. Domethënë se mentari është një fuqi dhe faktori i domosdoshëm i mbarëvajtjes së një shoqërie të shëndoshë dhe krijonjëse. Kur mentarët hiqen nga mesi, shoqëria mbetet si tufë, pa bari. Siç e thashë në kaptinën e parë, një popull mund, ,nga pikëpamja mendore, të merret parasvsh si një piramidë me shkallë: pjesa më e gjerë e piramidës, baza, përbëhet prej turmave, shkallët me të larta nga shtresat mesatare dhe maja prej një elite shumë të kufizuar dijetarësh, shpikësish, artistësh, shkrimtarësh që trajtojnë një grup pa masë të vogël kundrejt restit të popullsisë, por një grup që, pa ndihmën e kurrkujt, cakton nivelin mendor të vendit në fushën e qytetërimit. 
Për të vënë më n'evidencë rolin e kësaj elite të vogël, do të kallëzoj një fjalë të Saint Simonit, i cili duke folur për elitën franceze ka thënë: "Po të qe se Franca humbiste papritmas të pesëdhjetë dijetarët e parë të saj, të pesëdhjetë artistët e parë të saj, të pesëdhjetë industrialistët e parë të saj, të pesëdhjetë lëvruesit e parë të tokës së saj, kombi do të bëhej një trup pa shpirt, do t'i ishte prerë koka. Po të qe për kundra se humbiste të gjithë personelin zyrtar të saj, nga kjo gjë nuk do të dilte për vendin veçse një dëm i vogël". E prandaj në regjimin e Zogut klasat drejtonjëse i urrenin mentarët që nuk ishin robëruar prej tyre dhe i luftonin dhe i mënjanonin në dëm të madh të shoqërisë dhe të mirëfunksionimit të saj. Sot nuk i mënjanon kurrkush dhe kanë mundësinë të punojnë e të prodhojnë: Numri i tyre është padyshim shumë i vogël; nuk janë më shumë se njëzet, po të marrim sidomos parasysh prodhimin mendor të vendit. Por frymët krijonjëse janë shumë të rralla kudo në botë; dhe në çdo epokë ekzistenca e dy ose tre njerëzve të mëdhenj, të cilët, kanë inaguruar një ditë të gjatë te ne, ka mjaftuar për të zgjuar dhe lartësuar një komb. Ne shqiptarët për prototip të këtyre njerëzve të mëdhenj kemi Naimin dhe Abdyl Frashërin, që përbëjnë një sintezë të fjalës dhe të veprimit. Ajo që ka rëndësi, është veprimtaria e mentarëve pavarësisht nga numri i tvre. Mentarët tanë s'janë duke ushtruar veprimtari në jetën tonë shpirtërore dhe, e përsëris, kjo na ka hedhur në gji të anarkisë së mendimeve nga e cila po vuajmë dhe që mund të ketë pasoja shumë të rënda për të ardhmen tonë. Tani të vijmë në çështjen pse mentarët tanë po i shmangen detyrës së tyre që është drejtimi shpirtëror i kombin. Midis arsyeve që mund të na shfaqen, më e forta duket të jetë ajo e "rrethit". Rrethi ynë shoqëror, pjellë ndikimeve telurike (të tokës) dhe politike gjatë shekujve të errët te robërisë është tepër apatik. Apati do të thotë paaftësi për t'u impresionuar, për t'u emocionuar. Kjo paaftësi lind paaftësinë për vullnet, pasi vullneti e përfundimi i një lëvizjeje të ndërlikuar ridijimesh (sensacionesh) dhe idesh që luftojnë brenda nesh njëri me tjetrin për të marë komandën. Kur s'ka emocion e vullnet, jeta merr kuptimin materialist të asaj, që është ta kuptosh shoqërinë njerëzore si shoqëri shtazësh: si shoqëri bletësh, bie fjala, sado ndoshta shëmbëllen nuk e zgjodha mirë, pasi Maurice Maeterlinck-u në librin e famshëm të tij me titullin Jeta e bletëve, ngul këmbë mbi frymën zgjoit dhe shoqërinë e tyre e tregon thuajse si model urtësie. Le të themi pra, shoqëri milingonash (bubrecash). Por jeta njerëzore s'do të qe më e lartë se jeta e kafshëve po të mos ishte një përpjekje e vazhdueshme kundrejt një fryme (spiritualitet) sa më të kulluar që të jetë e mundur. Apatiku që mendoi vetëm barkun, ose "bukën e fëmijëve" siç thoshte Ismet Toto, ose gradën që ka në hierarkinë zyrtare, ky njeri i cili varet nga ata që kanë arin dhe fuqinë është mishërimi (inkarnacion) i kuptimit materialistik të jetës. Është "borgjezi i vogël" i letërsisë kohanike italiane. Veç kësaj, apatiku është një disfatist në fushën e përparimit kombëtar; ai ka një dogmë t'amshueshme për të mos bërë asgjë që nuk i shërben stomakut delikat të tij: "S'mund të bëhet gjë në këtë vend; s'të lënë të bësh gjë" - thotë sot e njëzet vjetë. Por asnjë prej apatikëve nuk u shfaq kurrë me një vepër në dorë. Por ka dhe më: apatiku është edhe mostoleronjës; ai ka një ide bie fjala, e cila nuk është veçse "opinion", d.m.th. mendim i pakontrolluar, ose ka një paragjykim, dhe ti po shfaqe një mendim të kundërt, ai ta pret mendimin me ironi e me tallje që fshehin - ose shfaqin duke nënkuptuar - akuza të ndryshme kundra teje. Por shkaku i thellë i akuzave nuk është veçse ky: pasi ai nuk punon, nuk lëviz aspak, askush nuk duhet të lëvizë e të punojë. Por ka edhe më: një nga trajtat më vepronjëse t'apatisë që sundon rrethin tonë shoqëror dhe që pengon veprimtarinë mendore, është gogoli i "kompromentimit". Kur i shfaqa aty, shpejt një shoku se isha duke u përgatitur për të shkruar një libër mbi gjendjen tonë, ky më tha: "Ç'të duhet ty kjo punë tani? Pse të kompromentohesh kot?" Këto fjalë i kam dëgjuar shpesh. E kuptoj se ç'domethënë. Mos kompromentohesh, do të thotë t'i ikësh një përgjegjësie të ndodhshme, të kesh frikë nga kjo e të rrish duarlidhur në vendin tënd. Është d.m.th.,ta mohosh vetësinë tënde, është të jesh rob, është të vesh pas një ere që mund të fryjë nesër, është një hesap egoistik dhe paralizonjës që bën për të qenë gati për çdo gjë që mund të ngjasë; është, pra, të mendosh vetëm veten tënde të shtrenjtë e të shenjtë dhe t'i ikësh detyrës që ke si pjestar i një shoqërie e pret të ndriçohet prej teje. Nga ana tjetër, të shfaqësh mendimi tënd, autentik e të sinqertë, nuk është sikur të firmosësh një traktat politik ose ekonomik në dëm të vendit e pra s'ka se si të të kompromentojë. Mendimi i shfaqur është si një plaçkë e ekspozuar: po të pëlqeu, e merr, e bën tenden; po s'të pëlqeu, s'e merr; nuk është një dekret të cilit do t'i bindesh me doemos. Veç kësaj kur një shkrimtar shfaq mendime, ky shkrimtar është duke kryer funksionin, detyrën e tij si mentar. Nëse të tjerët i quajnë të gabuara mendimet e tij (them "i quajne", pse nuk e dimë se ku është e vërteta, ose e dimë se është futur thellë brenda në një pus!), atëherë këto mendime s'bëjnë veçse t'ushqejnë e të forcojnë mendime të tjera; në këtë mënyrë, një mendim i kundërshtuar plotëson funksionin e mentarëve që janë të një mendimi tjetër. Këtu me popullin s'kemi të bëjmë: populli në vetvete, si turmë, varet nga ata që e udhëheqin, dhe bisedimi i një çështjeje u përket vetëm mentarëve kompetentë. E pra, mentarët tanë janë nën ndikimin e një rrethi që bën kërdine. Ky rreth që thyen vullnetet, që të shtrëngon të rrish duarkryq e fatalist, që të tremb me gogolin e "kompromentimit", ka lindur tipe njerëzish të cilët për të bërë karrierë, ose për cmirë e xhelozi (zili), nuk druajnë t'ulen, në dinakërinë e tyre, gjer në përdorimin e mjeteve politike të shpifjes e të keqinterpretimit të paramenduar për të të paraqitur si njeri me "qëllime t'errta', ose, nga një ekstrem në tjetrin, si"të shitur"; ky rreth ka lindur një traditë e cila lyp që miqësia të zërë vendin e parimeve në rregullimin e punëve shtetërore dhe vendin e të gjitha vlerave të vërteta, dhe pra ka lindur hipokrizinë dhe dallkaukllëkun, të cilët si përfundim kanë sjellë zënien e ofiqeve me rëndësi prej "miqve" dhe hipokritëve, në dëm t'interesit të përgjithshëm. Në mes të një rrethi të këtillë, edhe unë e di se c'më pret me rastin e këtyre mendimeve që po shfaq; i marr me mend mbiemrat me të cilat do të kërkojnë të më cilësojnë apatikët dhe "opinioni" i cili, nën ndikimin e rrethit, e ka humbur toruan. Por si t'ia bëj hallit që mua m'është mbushur mendja se njeriu i pjekur, i cili dëshiron të jetë element ndërtonjës, s'mund të jetë robi i opinionit dhe s'mund të shkruajë kurrë për t'i siguruar vetes një popullorësi, pasi ndjekja e popullorësisë është sikur të pranosh të varesh nga mendimi i pakontrolluar i një turme moskompetentësh, të cilët askush do t'i linte të përziheshin individualisht në punët e tij. 
Kjo varësi i thyen lidhjet e sinqeritetin e të besnikërisë (leainà). Nëse, pra, unë po e marr edhe sot pendën në dorë, këtë e bëj sepse me shtyn gaileja e së nesërmes, jo vetiake, por kombtare. Dhe po shkruaj për këndonjësit, të cilët, sikundër në të shkuarën, shpirtin e tyre do t'ia hapin "kuptimit" të fjalës sime. Unë nuk dua veçse t'i ftoj këta këndonjës të mendohemi së bashku mbi problemin themelor të së ardhmes sonë si qënie kombtare, pa marrë parasysh kontigjencat e jashtme, siç janë qeveritë, sjelljet e autoriteteve, kufizime që imponon lufta, etj. Këto janë gjëra që vijnë e shkojnë dhe që s'janë veçse lëvizje në sipërfaqen e jetës së kombeve e jo në rrënjët e saj.

_Botuar më 1943_

----------

